# Renzetti Fly Fishing & Rod Blgd Fair This Saturday



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The Fly Fishing & Rodbuilding Fair is this Saturday, Dec 6th, in Titusville,Fl. Besides all the cool fly fishing folks and fly fishing stuff. Hells Bay and Custom Gheenoe will be there too. 

www.renzetti.com

My plans are to fish IRL early and head over there mid morning.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to IRL off of scottsmore but don't know about the fly fair....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Its friday and saturday. Im gonna try to go saturday.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Renzetti Fly Fishing & Rod Blgd Fair This Satu*

I looked at the Friday events but at $300 per person I was content with Saturday for $5  ;D

My fishing partner for Saturday has cancelled. (Yes it was Tanner and no I should not be surprised). Anyone who wants to fly fish Saturday morning send me a PM.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Be sure to look for me. I will be with the Custom Gheenoe group with the black rig loaded with ammunition for those whom may be thirsty.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I will be there all day as well!


----------

